
Show HN: Mental Healthcare Communications Platform - addisoncharles
https://invis.io/AD93KREQS#/200298632_OB_1
======
addisoncharles
Platform fixing mental healthcare referral misalignment problem. Connects
people with mental healthcare referrals to relevant specialists.

